# Installation window 10 qui donne du fil à retordre



## Toff0109 (9 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour la communauté Mac 

Voici depuis peu que j'ai acquis un petit MacBook pro d'occasion 13" mid 2012, j'ai lui ai refait une petite beauté en remettant un SSd de 250gb samsung ainsi qu'en commande 16gb de ram  futur J'ai réinstallé le tout mac os X pour afin passer sur le mojave 10.14 . Je souhaite pour l'école installer en dualboot camp (Window 10 ) Celui ci malheureusement ne ce déroule pas comme prévu .

J'ai bien réaliser la partition pour avoir une partition Mac os et une partition Windows jusque la tout va bien le pc redémarre mais une fois arriver sur l'onglet installation de Windows 10 je poursuis avec le choix de langue et l'installation . Il me mets démarrage de l'installation et ensuite reste bloquer sur une fenêtre ou il lui faut charger un pilote manquant....

Voici une image détaillant le problème .





Je n'arrive pas a avance plus loins , est ce que d'autre personne on rencontré le soucis ? Si oui quelle est la solution car je commence a me tiré un peu les cheveux ... Sachant que je possède un macbook pro 15" 2015 , sur celui la je n'ai eu aucun soucis pour fait l'installation .


----------



## Locke (10 Décembre 2018)

Déjà, il faudrait être sûr que ton MBP soit bien de 2012, donc que dis /A propos de ce Mac, une copie écran de la fenêtre serait la bienvenue.


Toff0109 a dit:


> J'ai bien réaliser la partition pour avoir une partition Mac os et une partition Windows jusque la tout va bien


Cette partition temporaire ne peut être créée que lors de l'utilisation d'Assistant Boot Camp, est-ce bien le cas ? Ne pas oublier qu'il faut impérativement déconnecter tout matériel USB. Ne doit rester, selon le modèle de Mac, que la clé USB contenant les pilotes/drivers que fait télécharger Assistant Boot Camp au tout début.

Quelle est la vision de Windows que tu tentes d'installer ? Il faut impérativement utiliser le fichier .iso *Win10_1803_French_x64.iso* qui est la version d'avril 2018, la version d'octobre 2018 pose encore un problème avec iCloud et il ne faut pas l'utiliser. Le téléchargement du fichier .iso doit se faire sur le site officiel de Microsoft ici... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO ...


----------



## Toff0109 (10 Décembre 2018)




----------



## Locke (10 Décembre 2018)

C'est bien un MBP de 2012 qui permet d'utiliser un fichier .iso et pour ce dernier tu ne dis pas quelle est sa version et de sa provenance.


----------



## Toff0109 (11 Décembre 2018)

bonjour à tous , 

Merci à tous pour votre aide précieuse ! J'ai refait tout a 0 , retélécharger une image iso mis plus haut dans la conversation pour ensuite refaire une clé bootable via bootcamps . tout est rentré dans l'ordre . 
Maintenant je passe à l'installation d'ubuntu sur une clé usb . 
Merci à tous encore pour votre aide !


----------



## Locke (11 Décembre 2018)

Toff0109 a dit:


> Merci à tous pour votre aide précieuse ! J'ai refait tout a 0 , retélécharger une image iso mis plus haut dans la conversation pour ensuite refaire une clé bootable via bootcamps . tout est rentré dans l'ordre .


Content pour toi, mais c'est fou comme ça fonctionne du premier coup si on utilise bien le protocole d'Assistant Boot Camp du début à la fin et en utilisant le bon fichier .iso.


----------



## Toff0109 (11 Décembre 2018)

Exactement ! Merci à toi  
Comme quoi il est bon de suivre a la lettre chaque manipulation dans l'informatique !


----------



## Locke (11 Décembre 2018)

Locke a dit:


> C'est bien un MBP de 2012 qui permet d'utiliser un fichier .iso et pour ce dernier tu ne dis pas quelle est sa version et de sa provenance.


Pour information, j'aimerais quand même savoir quelle était l'origine de la version que tu as utilisée au tout début, car de nombreux membres téléchargent on ne sait où ?


----------



## Toff0109 (16 Décembre 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Pour information, j'aimerais quand même savoir quelle était l'origine de la version que tu as utilisée au tout début, car de nombreux membres téléchargent on ne sait où ?



Bonjour Locke , 
Pour répondre à ta question ,
Cela à été assez simple au final , juste que je n'ai pas suivis correctement le dl de bootcamps . 
Je t'explique : 
J'ai récupéré le MacBook pro sous Os x montain , je l'ai upgrade vers l'os Mojave après avec change 2 petites pièces pour redonner une seconde vie au macbook 
Changement :

 SSD 250GB Samsung 860 evo 
2x8GB ram 1600MHZ
Après avoir changer le tout, j'ai procédé à la mise à jour vers l'OS Mojave afin de pouvoir bénéficier de toute les dernières fonctionnalité pour les iphones mais la un peu déçus car le pc ce retrouve assez lent :/ 
Est-ce un problème de processeur ou autre ? aucune idée je cherche une petite solution afin de rendre l'utilisation a madame moins embêtante (lenteur) 
Ensuite j'ai réalise un simple DL de l'image iso que tu as mis en liens ci-dessus , une fois le tout réaliser j'ai suivis la démarche de bootcamps avec une clé USB de 16Gb 

Bien à toi locke


----------



## Locke (16 Décembre 2018)

Toff0109 a dit:


> Après avoir changer le tout, j'ai procédé à la mise à jour vers l'OS Mojave afin de pouvoir bénéficier de toute les dernières fonctionnalité pour les iphones mais la un peu déçus car le pc ce retrouve assez lent :/


Le début est bien, mais pas la fin. Je m'explique, lors d'un changement d'une version majeure de macOS, soit de passer d'OS X Mountain Lion vers macOS Mojave, il est fortement conseillé de faire une installation propre _(clean install)_ incluant un formatage du disque dur interne. Si on utilise Assistant migration pour réinjecter les données avec les logiciels, on réinjecte systématiquement les dysfonctionnements qui étaient présents dans l'ancienne version, donc aucun bénéfice.

Ne pas oublier lors d'un changement de disque dur de vérifier dans Préférences Système/Disque de démarrage que le disque dur interne est bien sélectionné, dans le doute on le fait.


----------



## Toff0109 (16 Décembre 2018)

Si je comprends bien ton explication , 
Il faudrait repasser par la case formatage complet du disque dur pour ensuite réinstaller tout comme neuf ? 

Merci à toi de la réponse , desoler pour le repost sur l'autre coté


----------



## Locke (16 Décembre 2018)

Toff0109 a dit:


> Il faudrait repasser par la case formatage complet du disque dur pour ensuite réinstaller tout comme neuf ?


Oui, ensuite réinstaller les logiciels un par un, puis les données personnelles manuellement, de cette façon tu repars avec une version stable.


----------



## Toff0109 (16 Décembre 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Oui, ensuite réinstaller les logiciels un par un, puis les données personnelles manuellement, de cette façon tu repars avec une version stable.



Top , en ce qui concerne la réinstallation de l'ensemble de l'OS est ce que tu me conseillerais de refaire l'installation via un CD ou via le Recovery avec le CMD+R ?


----------



## Locke (17 Décembre 2018)

Toff0109 a dit:


> Top , en ce qui concerne la réinstallation de l'ensemble de l'OS est ce que tu me conseillerais de refaire l'installation via un CD ou via le Recovery avec le CMD+R ?


Un CD sûrement pas, une clé USB oui, il en faut une de 8 Go. Tu télécharges macOS Mojave qui se trouvera par la suite dans le dossier Applications _(il est conseillé d'en faire une copie dans un disque dur USB)_, puis tu créer la clé USB de démarrage en utilisant les lignes de commande via le Terminal et qui sont bien expliquées par Apple... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201372 ...mais il y a plus simple en utilisant *Install Disk Creator* ou *Keylifornia*.

Il y a bien les deux options cmd+R ou alt+cmd+R qui donneront accès aux serveurs d'Apple, mais il faut avoir une bonne connexion internet et le mieux est une connexion avec un câble Ethernet. C'est plus long, avec la préparation d'une clé USB ce sera beaucoup plus rapide et on a entre les mains une roue de secours.


----------

